# Riley's new pool



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

That is so cute!!!!! Dakota is so good with Riley.

I hope my guys will be like that with their new little brother (whenever he gets here)!


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

They are so cute together! I have a pool as well, it is very popular at my house as well! Thanks for sharing! : )


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Such a cute video! She really does love her pool  Dakota is gorgeous aswell!


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Sooo cute! Who needs a tv at your house. You have the best entertainment right in your backyard!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Too cute, great video. Love seeing your guys having so much fun.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Your goldens are beautiful, they both are so joyful and fun!


----------



## akgolden (Jun 18, 2011)

I need to pick up a small pool for my two, they both just love water.

Great video


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Love your video, sure made me laugh!
Riley is a spunky girl................Dakota is a sweet big brother.


----------



## canine_mommy (Dec 27, 2010)

such a cute video  love your dogs, they're beautiful and so cute together... 

where did you get that pool? do they try to chew on it?


----------



## brens29 (Apr 17, 2012)

We got this pool at the grocery store, City Market, they had 2 sizes, we decided on the smaller one for now, and then will go to a little bit bigger and deeper one when she gets bigger. I also saw them at Target and Wal-mart

She was trying to chew on it a bit but the sides are big for her now. But then again at her age everything goes in the mouth ;-)


----------

